# HBO PPV: Canelo Alvarez vs Amir Khan & David Lemuiex vs Glen Tapia



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pretty nice undercard for this fight. The main card starts at 9ET

David Lemieux vs Glen Tapia
Mauricio Herrera vs Frankie Gomez 
Patrick Teixeira vs Curtis Stevens


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The untelevised undercard will be streamed here
That includes 

Super Bantamweights, 10 Rounds: Diego De La Hoya (14-0, 8 KO) vs Rocco Santomauro (13-0, 1 KO)
Middleweights, 10 Rounds: Jason Quigley (10-0, 9 KO) vs James de la Rosa (23-3, 13 KO)
Lightweights, 8 Rounds: Lamont Roach Jr (10-0, 3 KO) vs Jose Arturo Esquivel (9-4, 2 KO)
Welterweights, 8 Rounds: Rashidi Ellis (14-0, 11 KO) vs Marco Antonio Lopez (25-8, 16 KO)
Junior Welterweights, 4 Rounds: David Mijares (pro debut) vs Omar Reyes (1-2, 0 KO)


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Diego De La Hoya lookign good. HUGE RIGHT DROPS Santomauro


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm a sucker and just bought the fight. Undercard is good and the main event will be good as long as it lasts. Still won't be worth the money I'm sure


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wait, did I hear right? Commentator said Khan walks around at 167 lbs. and was struggling to make 147 and 140?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Wait, did I hear right? Commentator said Khan walks around at 167 lbs. and was struggling to make 147 and 140?


He's fat


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Speaking of Khan's weight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729059714802290694


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pumped for this card - Tapia vs Lemuiex will be fun - even though Tapia may die..and the main event is two very, very good fighters even though Canelo is rightly favored.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Curtis Stevens looks like a veteran with a lot in the tank against a prospect who is about to get exposed.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Stevens landed the clean shots, he wins first round 10-9


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

stevens gunna KO him


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BIG RIGHT HAND KOS PAT! BOOM!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Happy for Stevens, Texiera went down quietly for a prospect.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Stevens was actually busy wow, he looked good but that guy was shocking


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Teixeira has a glass jaw


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Pumped for this card - Tapia vs Lemuiex will be fun - even though Tapia may die..and the main event is two very, very good fighters even though Canelo is rightly favored.


Tapia vs Lemieux is going to be brutal, how can you put someone coming off a KO loss in with Lemieux, even though Lemieux is coming off a loss aswell it wasnt that brutal


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KOTF said:


> Teixeira has a glass jaw


No way did you see that right hand? You cant let Stevens land a swinging a right hook like that


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Tapia vs Lemieux is going to be brutal, how can you put someone coming off a KO loss in with Lemieux, even though Lemieux is coming off a loss aswell it wasnt that brutal


Its going to be terrible, very rarely do I feel so sure that someone is going to be physically hurt as I do with this fight. Horrible management by Tapia. (Not that hes all that hes obviously been exposed.)...What are they gonna do with Tapia after this fight, feed him to GGG? smh.

Feel bad for Tapia hes a pretty cool guy, followed him on social media for a while, seems like a real family guy, dude just doesnt havent in boxing.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Can Lemieux vs Stevens happen? Or promotonial issues


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Matthysee had a short prime...liked him alot although I was rooting for Garcia in that fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like Stevens has learned something working with JD Jackson. I can see him being sued for stealing HHH's moniker, though.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Can Lemieux vs Stevens happen? Or promotonial issues


Hope so, that would be an awesome shootout! Can't imagine it going 12 rounds..


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Matthysee had a short prime...liked him alot although I was rooting for Garcia in that fight.


He can come back and still be good. Just because he got Ko'd by postol doesn't mean he's done, he says he's coming back and I think he can still have success.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Its going to be terrible, very rarely do I feel so sure that someone is going to be physically hurt as I do with this fight. Horrible management by Tapia. (Not that hes all that hes obviously been exposed.)...What are they gonna do with Tapia after this fight, feed him to GGG? smh.
> 
> Feel bad for Tapia hes a pretty cool guy, followed him on social media for a while, seems like a real family guy, dude just doesnt havent in boxing.


I just hope Tapia doesnt get up from the first good punch Lemieux lands, if Lemieux hurts him and gets to the corner hes going to demolish him

I dont know why they couldnt put Tapia in with someone else like Geale or Soliman, something where he wont look terrible and has a slight chance to win


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Tapia will get hurt incredibly. If Tapia is lucky then it will be quicker than the Kirkland fight but if he's too tough for his own good and if ther ef gives him too many chances then this could be even more brutal.
Tapia has taken soo much damage within so few fights and this fight will be an execution at best or at worst it will be televised assault


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

I hope Stevens can get a shot at Billy Joe Saunders. It's a very winnable fight and could led to a big unification vs Danny Jacob's or even Canelo.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> Hope so, that would be an awesome shootout! Can't imagine it going 12 rounds..


It would end early these 2 just throw home run punches, would love to see it


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Golden Boy throwing Gomez in with the wolves.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He can come back and still be good. Just because he got Ko'd by postol doesn't mean he's done, he says he's coming back and I think he can still have success.


Sure I agree, but I think I read somewhere his heart isnt it in anymore or something. And I was talking about how he was really viewed as a monster prior to the Garcia fight. One of the best co- main events as far as matchups on a PPV.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He can come back and still be good. Just because he got Ko'd by postol doesn't mean he's done, he says he's coming back and I think he can still have success.


Sure I agree, but I think I read somewhere his heart isnt it in anymore or something. And I was talking about how he was really viewed as a monster prior to the Garcia fight. One of the best co- main events as far as matchups on a PPV


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He can come back and still be good. Just because he got Ko'd by postol doesn't mean he's done, he says he's coming back and I think he can still have success.


Sure I agree, but I think I read somewhere his heart isnt it in anymore or something. And I was talking about how he was really viewed as a monster prior to the Garcia fight. One of the best co- main events as far as matchups on a PPV


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Gomez looks nervous as hell.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He can come back and still be good. Just because he got Ko'd by postol doesn't mean he's done, he says he's coming back and I think he can still have success.


Sure I agree, but I think I read somewhere his heart isnt it in anymore or something. And I was talking about how he was really viewed as a monster prior to the Garcia fight. One of the best co- main events as far as matchups on a PPV


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Gomez looks nervous as hell.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He can come back and still be good. Just because he got Ko'd by postol doesn't mean he's done, he says he's coming back and I think he can still have success.


Sure I agree, but I think I read somewhere his heart isnt it in anymore or something. And I was talking about how he was really viewed as a monster prior to the Garcia fight. One of the best co- main events as far as matchups on a PPV


A.C.S said:


> I just hope Tapia doesnt get up from the first good punch Lemieux lands, if Lemieux hurts him and gets to the corner hes going to demolish him
> 
> I dont know why they couldnt put Tapia in with someone else like Geale or Soliman, something where he wont look terrible and has a slight chance to win


Cause they don't give a fuck about him, they know he doesn't have it. Golden boy signed him for stuff like his. He's the next Gabe Rosado but worse and he needs to be careful for his health.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

big respect to Khan for taking this fight. Sure, he's going to make a lot of money, but it takes a lot of balls to put both your repuatation and health on the line like he's doing tonight.

That said, I hope he doesn't just run all night. Let's see what happens.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry about the x4 posts idk what that was about lol


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

That cut seems to have mindfucked Herrera.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hererra is hilarious. I hope he pulls something out of his ass down the stretch.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Gomez looking very good.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Herrera was not ready to fight tonight.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Any streams for us US folks? I'm stuck at work


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Gomez looking very good.


I need him to hold out here.Badly

:fury


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, if nothin else, it HAS to be said, Amir Khan has a serious set of balls. :deal

Border line questionable mental to be goin in there with Canelo ... Mad props to him regardless how this turns out. :yep


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Could they not have organised this to be on a bit earlier since it's a British fighter in there, fucking sitting up till 4:30 to watch the fight so they can show it at bastarding 10:00pm in the US.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

HBO is completely under selling Gomez, he must be signing with Haymon after this fight.

Curtis Stevens was off for over a year and looked better than ever. And 20 months isn't THAT long. Oh and it's round 8 so the rust should be off by now and Gomez is still schooling him like it's round one.

Gomez is a blue chop prospect, if he stays in shape.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Broxi said:


> Could they not have organised this to be on a bit earlier since it's a British fighter in there, fucking sitting up till 4:30 to watch the fight so they can show it at bastarding 10:00pm in the US.


We won the bloody war, we will let them fight at whatever time we please.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Broxi said:


> Could they not have organised this to be on a bit earlier since it's a British fighter in there, fucking sitting up till 4:30 to watch the fight so they can show it at bastarding 10:00pm in the US.


I don't know how you guys do it....y'all are hardcore as hell.

Shit even like when Ricky fought Floyd and tons bought PPVs y'all still had to stay up til sunrise, didn't ya?

Not sure I could do it .. :lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Plus they have to make it 10pm or so East coast so it's not on TOO early on the west coast n shit :conf


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Plus they have to make it 10pm or so East coast so it's not on TOO early on the west coast n shit :conf


Yea its more this - They cant have the fight at 1pm on the west coast. I don't think I would survive on the west coast lol used to all my big sporting events being at night.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

gomez just dominated herrera and won every round.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

RIP Tapia.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, don't some y'all be too shy to describe what's happening/being said/etc....I'm on a job site and not even a tv here. :lol:

I checked into a stream and got hit wit like 7,000 pops ups straight off the rip and said fuucckk that. lol .


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Well, don't some y'all be too shy to describe what's happening/being said/etc....I'm on a job site and not even a tv here. :lol:
> 
> I checked into a stream and got hit wit like 7,000 pops ups straight off the rip and said fuucckk that. lol .


Tapia is about to die thats why its so quiet. Out of respect. Lol they are introducing the fighters.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Man, if nothin else, it HAS to be said, Amir Khan has a serious set of balls. :deal
> 
> Border line questionable mental to be goin in there with Canelo ... Mad props to him regardless how this turns out. :yep


if he had balls he would have fought kell brook for a bigger pay day.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

I hope Tapia is getting well paid for this, he's going to get massacred.

On a whole this is quite a poor card for a PPV event.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Tapia is about to die thats why its so quiet. Out of respect. Lol they are introducing the fighters.


Ohhh....damn


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This is hard to watch, fuck.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> if he had balls he would have fought kell brook for a bigger pay day.


*adjusting sarcasm detector*

I mean, IMO, fighting a muh fuggah like Canelo at Super Light Middle Weight ( :lol: )has to be fairly ballzy as well?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

pipe wrenched said:


> *adjusting sarcasm detector*
> 
> I mean, IMO, fighting a muh fuggah like Canelo at Super Light Middle Weight ( :lol: )has to fairly ballzy as well?


But now he has an excuse when he loses. Didn't have that vs Brook.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> But now he has an e case when he loses. Didn't have that vs Brook.


Ahhh..OK.

I see what you're saying. :yep


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Talia has no survival skills.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> I don't know how you guys do it....y'all are hardcore as hell.
> 
> Shit even like when Ricky fought Floyd and tons bought PPVs y'all still had to stay up til sunrise, didn't ya?
> 
> Not sure I could do it .. :lol:


Yeah, I used to do it every other weekend too, sat up at 5:00am watching some fight on a dodgy stream because it's not broadcast on any station here, I don't do it so much these days and I've had a long day so it's taking its toll tonight.

Plus I've got a shit load to do tomorrow which won't help. Fuck..


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Tapia fighting for his career right now...


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Will Lemieux tire if Tapia doesn't go down ?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

When was Lemiuex ever a right handed puncher? What alternate reality is Lampley living in?


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Tapia down, he's getting stopped soon surely.

Scratch that, fight over wtf.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Great call from Freddie.

And it's not because I have DL plus under 7.5


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Broxi said:


> Yeah, I used to do it every other weekend too, sat up at 5:00am watching some fight on a dodgy stream because it's not broadcast on any station here, I don't do it so much these days and I've had a long day so it's taking its toll tonight.
> 
> Plus I've got a shit load to do tomorrow which won't help. Fuck..


Damn .. Respect man. :yep


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know what to say... He was getting tagged too often by an heavy handed guy, but he went down a bit because he was off balance. I would've given him a bit more time.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

They stopped it based on his previous losses...im torn on if I agree or not. He should walk away from the game.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This card is a little anti climatic


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This card is a little anti climatic


A lot of quick KOs, which is fine cuz I think we are all itching for the main event

but yeah sucks for anyone that paid for this shit card lol


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

pipe wrenched said:


> Ahhh..OK.
> 
> I see what you're saying. :yep


The Brook fight might even happen after this. Or Khan will take one tune up at most. The demand will still be there.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Great call from Freddie.
> 
> And it's not because I have DL plus under 7.5


I love seeing more and more respect for these fighters for sure.


ChicoTheBoy said:


> They stopped it based on his previous losses...im torn on if I agree or not. He should walk away from the game.


I've got to say that Roach seemed to know where this was going as soon as the 2nd round. He didn't love what he was seeing.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

great stoppage. tapia didnt even have a punchers chance at the end


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> The Brook fight might even happen after this. Or Khan will take one tune up at most. The demand will still be there.


I see.... Where as if he'd have gone straight with Brook and lost, he'd be thru...

Fuck it, I still think he either nuts or got balls for days to go in there wit Canelo.



But yeah, if he even just "hangs in there" with Canelo, the demand may be even stronger than had he not done this at all ...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

wtf max....


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Hyped tbh


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Brownies said:


> I love seeing more and more respect for these fighters for sure.
> 
> I've got to say that Roach seemed to know where this was going as soon as the 2nd round. He didn't love what he was seeing.


Agreed, not sure that was the spot though. He really did seem ok when he got up, but it was inevitable. Feel bad for Tapia.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

HOPE KHAN KOS HIM


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

RJJ commenting on glass jaws :rofl


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> RJJ commenting on glass jaws :rofl


He's the expert on such matters, having personal experience.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Agreed, not sure that was the spot though. He really did seem ok when he got up, but it was inevitable. Feel bad for Tapia.


Yup, I can't remember a guy being pulled off that looked as OK as Tapia. His eyes were perfectly clear and he got up early from that KD.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> This card is a little anti climatic


I said it when it was first announced that itvshouldve been Stevens vs Lemiuex and Teixeira vs Tapia.

Both fights would've been more even, competitive and mire exciting. Or Stevens vs Tapia and Lemiuex vs Teixeira.

Lemiuex vs Tapia rubbed me the wrong way from the first time I heard it.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Yup, I can't remember a guy being pulled off that looked as OK as Tapia. His eyes were perfectly clear and he got up early from that KD.


Which is why I say, they stopped it based on his previous losses and I don't think I agree with it even though I understand it.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

pipe wrenched said:


> I see.... Where as if he'd have gone straight with Brook and lost, he'd be thru...
> 
> Fuck it, I still think he either nuts or got balls for days to go in there wit Canelo.
> 
> ...


He definitely won't be thru but his next payday won't be as high.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Some HBO low blows

- Shitting on Khans jaw whilst first saying this is a good fight
- Hating on Cotto vs Martinez as a cherry pick


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Brownies said:


> I love seeing more and more respect for these fighters for sure.
> 
> I've got to say that Roach seemed to know where this was going as soon as the 2nd round. He didn't love what he was seeing.


I think Freddie saw that wasn't the fighter he knows in the gym.When you have a situation like that with a big puncher in the other corner,you don't want to be regretting it forever.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

"I respaaact baaaaxing"


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Damn, Khan looks soft tonight. Way worse than the weigh in. Look just like Lopez did vs Canelo.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

179 for Alvarez?!?!?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

How many fights has Khan had with Virgil Hunter?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm pretty hyped for this mismatch :lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> 179 for Alvarez?!?!?


Serious??


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> 179 for Alvarez?!?!?


That is fucking shameful.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

pipe wrenched said:


> Serious??


B-b-but he's not a middleweight, he fights at 155 that totaly legit!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> 179 for Alvarez?!?!?


24lbs? I need proof of that


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

knowimuch said:


> "I respaaact baaaaxing"


Man can't hardly talk. Gets long interviews every time...


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> Man can't hardly talk. Gets long interviews every time...


Thought he sounded somewhat improved but he needs to drop the nice guy act, the Kazak interview showed him as way more distant and bussines like


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I'm pretty hyped for this mismatch :lol:


:lol: yep. Let the blood let :yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Do we need so many damn anthems!? Holy shit, just put the damn fight on. I give two fucks about anthems.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Do we need so many damn anthems!? Holy shit, just put the damn fight on. I give two fucks about anthems.


Its the worst.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Glad we got that over


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Internet is giving up on me. Did they show the fight night weights?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Internet is giving up on me. Did they show the fight night weights?


No, both fighter declined


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Canelo!


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

No mention of what either guy weighs tonight so anyone commenting about it is bullshitting.

Oh and Khan looks the opposite of confident.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

WAR KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Soooooooooooooooo let's see...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Aw, gay. I really wanted to see the difference.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bayless the referee. This one getting stopped quick...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hes a damned good announcer


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

BAAAAM the 1-2


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Woot


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I heard a 1-2 from hell. Internet just crapped out, but what the hell happened? Did Canelo get buzzed?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

well, Khan has taken at least one good punch to the jaw! EVT Khan!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FRound 1 to A Mere Con.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

I got some freeze frames but had that first for Khan


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

WTF :lol: :rofl

This is resembling Hagler-Leonard!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Canelo trying to be a bully.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Damn, Khan really doing a great job outthere


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

2-0 Khan


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Round 2 Khan


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Canelo can't wait on Amir. Amir needs to put the jab in his face...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan is doing a great job so far, you can tell hes studied the trout, mayweather and lara fights. Utilize lots of movement, angles, JAB, counter punch, pick your spots and don't get egregious. Khan is boxing well! better than I thought, Canelo's power isnt really bothering him yet.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Kahn.

Amir is fighting smartly so car.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Keep me updated guys. My internet is down the fucking ground tonight. It's like at .66 Mb/s. Holy shit, it's terrible. I can't see anything.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

good fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Amit should be using the jab more.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Keep me updated guys. My internet is down the fucking ground tonight. It's like at .66 Mb/s. Holy shit, it's terrible. I can't see anything.


Khan doing good work, lands fast hands, took some good punches and evades a lot

frist two t oKhan


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan is giving him a boxing lesson so far lol..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

30-27 Kahn.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is seriously dropping rounds to Khan? Holy hell, I thought the styles meshed well, but in the back of my head, I was thinking Canelo would've dropped him a lot of times.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

The guys who said Khan wanted a easy payday were very wrong. He's in this fight, still a lot of rounds to come but he came to win this


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Khan may be a little too conservative. Still early though...


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Remember this is a Canelo card, the judges will give anything to him


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> 30-27 Kahn.


Damn, that's already better than I would've expected from Khan!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I AM LITERALLY DYING OF LAUGHTER RIGHT NOW KHAN IS TAKING HIM TO SCHOOL 4-0 :rofl :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Khan with great right hands again


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> I AM LITERALLY DYING OF LAUGHTER RIGHT NOW KHAN IS TAKING HIM TO SCHOOL 4-0 :rofl :lol:


I just khan't hate on the guy


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good fight...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan is so fucking underrated it's unreal. He's a damn good fighter.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Canelo

39-37 Kahn. Kahn is starting to stand too flat-footed.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Khan is doing great on his feet so far. Canelo once again showing that he doesn't excel when thrust into the role of pressure fighter. Canelo looks great when fighters come to him - looks pretty lethargic when he's forced to catch his opponent. Stylistically, this fight is trickier for Canelo than GGG


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

4-0 Khan


----------



## sinosleep (May 9, 2013)

Khan looking good but he's using a lot of movement. This could be cotto Margarito all over again.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Khan is so fucking underrated it's unreal. He's a damn good fighter.


Yes. I forgot how good he can be when he is tuned in.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> 10-9 Canelo
> 
> 39-37 Kahn. Kahn is starting to stand too flat-footed.


I seriously doubt Khan can sustain this gameplan over 12 rounds. Size/Strength may come into play as the fight wears on and that won't favor AK.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I would laugh if Khan wins. He would, in one swoop, absolutely make the 154 lb. division look like a complete fucking joke.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Hope Khan's stamina can last


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5 was clear Canelo. I got it 3-2 Nelo (No bama).


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

48-47 Kahn. Canelo coming on.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Khan's gotta let combinations go. That'll keep Canelo at home. Body shots are adding up for Canelo...


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

I have it 3-2 Khan, Nelo gaining ground...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Khan is so fucking underrated it's unreal. He's a damn good fighter.


Yup...I don't understand the hate he gets. Or the stupid claims that he's undeserving to fight Mayweather or anyone else. Khan is an excellent fighter and under Virgil Hunter fights very intelligently. Focused entirely on winning rounds. That mindset with his skillset will make him trouble for anyone.

As well as he's done the first half of this fight, he hasn't really inflicted much damage and looks like the more fatigued of the two. Will be interesting to see if/how Canelo can impose himself down the stretch.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is doing better rounds 5-6.. But I don't like how passive fucking Canelo always is, he's not applying enough pressure and hes thinking too much. dont try to box khan, fight him


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

No mames, lo mato


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Oooooh shit.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

over


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

I picked khan to win early rounds...but I figured canelo would get him late


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Kahn
10-9 Kahn
10-9 Kahn
10-9 Alvarez
10-9 Alvarez
It's ovah!


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Nooooooo


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

That's all....


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Someone call an ambulance.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh shit hope he's allright.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

OH SHIT


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yall didn't really think Khan was gonna go all 12 did you?
LOL


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

With a chin like khans he should have gone down 2 weights, not up 2 weights.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

maaaaannn


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GGG storming the ring.
Lets see the real point of this fight.
will Canelo duck or will he accept the fight in the ring.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Man..I hate seeing this outcome. Hopefully the fans and boxing media don't write off Khan. He took a big risk moving up like this. Not a risk anyone expected/wanted him to take. Not a wise one, obviously. Hope he's OK


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: damn


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

GGG gonna run up on him...


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

So I'm guessing canelo knock out? Figured that would happen around the 8th when khan really got tired


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

I think Khan will retire after this.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yall didn't really think Khan was gonna go all 12 did you?
> LOL


Some people did.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Good that Khan can stand up


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hope Khan's alright after that!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Super Kalleb said:


> I think Khan will retire after this.


Why, he can still get 2 more big money fights.
He can always write this off as moving up and fighting in a division he had no business being in.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Khan gets KO'd. Saw him face up on my stream. That's some shit.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Props to Canelo. glad I bet on Nelo by KO. Won $180


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> GGG storming the ring.
> Lets see the real point of this fight.
> will Canelo duck or will he accept the fight in the ring.


Some morons were predicting a Khan win.

Canelo is a better boxer than Khan, he's also bigger.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GGG needs to run up drapped in a Mexican flag and call his ass out. LOL


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Well he woke up, hope he is ok... that was scary shit with Khan eyes opened and he completely out...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol this was only ending one way and we all new it


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Khan is so fucking underrated it's unreal. He's a damn good fighter.


No.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> GGG needs to run up drapped in a Mexican flag and call his ass out. LOL


:rofl


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Oscar's looking dead creepy there.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Frankly props to both of them. But this proves that Canelo has the same stylistic flaws. He was getting outboxed by a welter the same way he was by cotto, floyd, and lara. So he hasnt actually improved that much. he still has cement feet.

Luckily khan has a glass chin. I was getting nervous that Khan was going to last and I was going to lose money!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Gee, what a surprise. Canelo still the 155 lb champ of the world. No welterweight can beat him!


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Oscar got that crazy look


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Canelo needs to stop fighting smaller fighters. This was all pointless.

GGG needs to step up and fight somebody. Anybody. If it's for the 160 belt, it should be at 160. If Canelo doesn't plan on defending that belt at 160 he should vacate it. I'm not against a non-title catchweight fight between 154 champ Canelo and 160 champ GGG - especially when GGG threw down the gauntlet for ANYONE 154-168 (except Ward...and not for Canelo unless it's at 160, etc). If Canelo wants to keep that belt though, move up to 160. Shit or get off the pot already.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Oscar got that crazy look


and the sniffles. Must be allergies. lol


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> Oscar's looking dead creepy there.


Dennis Hopper in Blue Velvet style creepy


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Brutal KO... thats what happens when you cherry picl from 2 divisions under you


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Canelo said he invites GGG to the ring, and he is scared of no one.
He said he will put on the gloves again, but didn't say that yes he would fight GGG. LOL


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

errsta said:


> and the sniffles. Must be allergies. lol


Damn pollen...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 hours from now
Canelo's camp will say GGG needs to fight him at a catchweight LOL


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Damn can HBO take Canelo's dick out of there mouth


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> No.


He won rounds against Alvarez. Did well from what I read. Went up 2 weight classes to challenge him. Takes balls and a bit of skill to pull that off.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

kHan got his ass beat and now is trying to root for GGG to beat the guy whose ass he couldn't beat.
Punk move Khan, don't do that. LOL


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Khan event

- does well
- shows heart
- takes a punch
- says Canelo has to fight GGG


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kahn actually made Canelo look really bad for 4 rounds.

Golovkin will slaughter the Gingican.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729156014700941313


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Khan event
> 
> - does well
> - shows heart
> ...


HAHAHA! Awesome. Internet completely crapped out. Sucks that I couldn't see the interviews, but sounds awesome.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Lampley's questions mirror RJJ late career


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo's getting stopped by GGG next bet yr mortgage on it


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Easy money, Canelo was never going to rush he knew one punch would end it


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Frankly props to both of them. But this proves that Canelo has the same stylistic flaws. He was getting outboxed by a welter the same way he was by cotto, floyd, and lara. So he hasnt actually improved that much. he still has cement feet.
> 
> Luckily khan has a glass chin. I was getting nervous that Khan was going to last and I was going to lose money!


Man, khan is an olympmic champ and fast as hell. he packs that brit glass but he is tricky.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Brutal KO... thats what happens when you cherry picl from 2 divisions under you


Conn vs Louis 2016


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Although this fight ended exactly as I expected (though I thought it might end a little earlier), I still give Khan props for his performance. I really didn't expect him to even do as well as he did.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Damn u can see his soul leaving his body


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Proud of Khan, he was outboxing Canelo but he just can't take a punch. If he could?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo will beat GGG up. Don't know why people don't see it. Entertaining fight though.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Khan may have a glass jaw, but that punch would KO anyone... thats all im going to say 'bout that...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo doesnt deserve praise for this. We all know he is one of the best in boxing. We all knew the result and Canelos power. Boxings best shouldnt be taking china chin over the hill fighters up 2 divisions. There is some shame here imo


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Based on tonight, GGG will make easy work of Canelo.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Khan may have a glass jaw, but that punch would KO anyone... thats all im going to say 'bout that...


True. Maybe not GGG though.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not sure Khans chin had anything to doo with this...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He won rounds against Alvarez. Did well from what I read. Went up 2 weight classes to challenge him. Takes balls and a bit of skill to pull that off.


Everyone not named James Kirkland wins rounds against Canelo Alvarez. So what. The object isn't always to win every ro single round, especially when you know you can stop your opponent with one shot.

Amir Khan would have impressed many simply by going the distance. Instead, he did pretty much what everyone here expected him to do.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

It wouldnt surprise me if Canelo wants to fight Golovkin but Oscar and co are dying to protect their investment from risk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Based on tonight, GGG will make easy work of Canelo.


How so? Canelo will be the faster man and he can counter with the best of them. Let GGG try and walk him down it won't end well IMO.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Well it was entertaining, im off to bed


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Canelo will beat GGG up. Don't know why people don't see it. Entertaining fight though.


I don't see it at all, even less after this performance tonight.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Canelo's getting stopped by GGG next bet yr mortgage on it


Long may you run, brother

:cheers

Thank you


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

The fight has to happen now, after supposedly inviting him to the ring and then making a statement like that ... his should be made for the end of the year. Time to put up or shut up Canelo.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Based on tonight, GGG will make easy work of Canelo.


His jab. I'll bet the house


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Went pretty much as expected and cemented the fact that Canelo is pretty shite.
Shit myself every time i looked at Oscar during the interview as he went full psycho retard.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> How so? Canelo will be the faster man and he can counter with the best of them. Let GGG try and walk him down it won't end well IMO.


He'sNOT faster. And that punch he took Kahn out with was telegraphed from about two states away. Golovkin would have seen that coming, sidestepped, and check-hooked Canelo into retirement.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> His jab. I'll bet the house


This, that GGG jab gonna be key IMO.

I'm a fan of both dudes btw.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He'sNOT faster. And that punch he took Kahn out with was telegraphed from about two states away. Golovkin would have seen that coming, sidestepped, and check-hooked Canelo into retirement.


He is faster. Lol it took him exactly 3 rounds to start catching Khan who is legit fast. GGG isn't walking though Canelos punches like he does with other guys. Everyone will see soon enough. I stopped doubting Canelo long ago.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He'sNOT faster. And that punch he took Kahn out with was telegraphed from about two states away. Golovkin would have seen that coming, sidestepped, and check-hooked Canelo into retirement.


GGG has a damn solid chin too.

But anyway, until the fight is signed I won't bother getting too much into it. But it looks promising now!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Everyone not named James Kirkland wins rounds against Canelo Alvarez. So what. The object isn't always to win every ro single round, especially when you know you can stop your opponent with one shot.
> 
> Amir Khan would have impressed many simply by going the distance. Instead, he did pretty much what everyone here expected him to do.


As I said, Khan went up 2 divisions. Not even Mayweather fought Canelo at 154 lbs. Khan went above and beyond. Some unwarranted hate for Khan.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> He is faster. Lol it took him exactly 3 rounds to start catching Khan who is legit fast. GGG isn't walking though Canelos punches like he does with other guys. Everyone will see soon enough. I stopped doubting Canelo long ago.


Golovkin took Stevens' and Lemieux's punches. Canelo won't do anything.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> He is faster. Lol it took him exactly 3 rounds to start catching Khan who is legit fast. GGG isn't walking though Canelos punches like he does with other guys. Everyone will see soon enough. I stopped doubting Canelo long ago.


That's good though, keep faith in your guy. Canelo will be the underdog in that fight like Khan was in this and when they get in the ring, anything can happen. I just feel GGG is so underrated as a boxer, he can outbox Canelo for 12 rounds if he wished too.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Canelo has always been touched too much and bothered too much by jabs for me to consider him elite.
He got lucky against Trout and Lara with the judges and what no, but with GGG, Quillin, Koroborov,Johnson, Jacobs, and other legit MWs he might not be so lucky and he definitely won't be able to walk right in on them.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> He is faster. Lol it took him exactly 3 rounds to start catching Khan who is legit fast. *GGG isn't walking though Canelos punches like he does with other guys.* Everyone will see soon enough. I stopped doubting Canelo long ago.


We already saw how GGG deals with big punches...Canelo hits no harder than Lemieux or Stevens, Canelo couldn't even hurt Cotto.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Post knockout hype always gets people excited. People acting like canelo is julian jackson cause he leveled khan ? lol. Nothing canelo does will bother ggg.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Golovkin took Stevens' and Lemieux's punches. Canelo won't do anything.


lmaooooo ok. Im gonna make so much money on this fight. It's the best trend in boxing, everyone gets all aboard the power punching hype train and they lose against the elites. GGG is very good, Canelo is better.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> As I said, Khan went up 2 divisions. Not even Mayweather fought Canelo at 154 lbs. Khan went above and beyond. Some unwarranted hate for Khan.


So he had nothing to lose, then, and lost nothing. He sure as hell didn't _gain_ anything by getting brutally ko'd yet again, though.

And he only took the fight because he stood to lose more by losing to people in his own division.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This, that GGG jab gonna be key IMO.
> 
> I'm a fan of both dudes btw.


Same. I'm a big golovkin fan actually but he is just a better fighter. Canelo would have to be countering and countering. I don't think Canelo will get creamed, mind, but outboxed.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Canelo has always been touched too much and bothered too much by jabs for me to consider him elite.
> He got lucky against Trout and Lara with the judges and what no, but with GGG, Quillin, Koroborov,Johnson, Jacobs, and other legit MWs he might not be so lucky and he definitely won't be able to walk right in on them.


Ah, Canelo/Korobov :jjj

Would be the battle of the shit staminas. Korobov hits really hard when he sits down on his punches, though. I would love to see that fight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> That's good though, keep faith in your guy. Canelo will be the underdog in that fight like Khan was in this and when they get in the ring, anything can happen. I just feel GGG is so underrated as a boxer, he can outbox Canelo for 12 rounds if he wished too.


Canelo is not my guy, I wanted Lara, Floyd and Cotto to beat him...but the way people overlook his skills is beyong me. Look at Resumes.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> So he had nothing to lose, then, and lost nothing. He sure as hell didn't _gain_ anything by getting brutally ko'd yet again, though.


Nothing to lose? Dude almost got his soul knocked out of his body! He tried to make a fight against a bigger man. Something that not even Mayweather did. I'm not arguing this point anymore, though.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Ah, Canelo/Korobov :jjj
> 
> Would be the battle of the shit staminas. Korobov hits really hard when he sits down on his punches, though. I would love to see that fight.


Korobov is a good BOXER, for some reason he has transitioned into trying to slug it out


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

And enough with the "two divisions" nonsense. It was one division and a pound.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> So he had nothing to lose, then, and lost nothing. He sure as hell didn't _gain_ anything by getting brutally ko'd yet again, though.
> 
> And he only took the fight because he stood to lose more by losing to people in his own division.


He gained 7 million dollars and probably a cut of the UK fight numbers.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> And enough with the "two divisions" nonsense. It was one division and a pound.


Nah man he skipped 155 didn't he?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> And enough with the "two divisions" nonsense. It was one division and a pound.


This is true.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah man he skipped 155 didn't he?


Catch was 155.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Proud of Khan, he was outboxing Canelo but he just can't take a punch. If he could?


He would still get stopped, leaves himself way too open


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Broxi said:


> The fight has to happen now, after supposedly inviting him to the ring and then making a statement like that ... his should be made for the end of the year. Time to put up or shut up Canelo.


Where is this hate coming from? A mexican kid has already fought and beat 2 slick and black southpaws, schooled by my boy, hes taken lumps already


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Korobov is a good BOXER, for some reason he has transitioned into trying to slug it out


I think it has to do with his shit, terrible stamina and fighting over more rounds. He plants his feet more, but when he was an amateur, he was more on his toes. I've only seen a handful of his amateur fights, though. Don't take my post like I've seen every fight, but I remember seeing him bouncing around a bit more in the ring as an amateur. Now, he looks a bit more flatfooted. Still, I can't wait to see him fight Murata.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Canelo will beat GGG up. Don't know why people don't see it. Entertaining fight though.


:rofl GGG destroys Canelo, please tell me how Canelo stops GGG marching right through him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Catch was 155.


Yeah you are right, just one division, Canelo spared him from jumping two and going up to 160.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Meh for me this haven't changed the way I see GGG-Canelo outcome...We haven't see anything new from these guys...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah you are right, just one division, Canelo spared him from jumping two and going up to 160.


When did this get mainstream? ffs its annoyin


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Where is this hate coming from? A mexican kid has already fought and beat 2 slick and black southpaws, schooled by my boy, hes taken lumps already


Boxing fans are ridiculous sometimes. Hes what 25? His resume includes wins against Lara, Cotto, Khan, Angulo, Mosley and Trout, along with a loss against Floyd. At 25. People really think hes ducking? Gtfo everyone knows he is going to fight GGG.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> When did this get mainstream? ffs its annoyin


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Boxing fans are ridiculous sometimes. Hes what 25? His resume includes wins against Lara, Cotto, Khan, Angulo, Mosley and Trout, along with a loss against Floyd. At 25. People really think hes ducking? Gtfo everyone knows he is going to fight GGG.


Its wild. Look at Chavez' first 40.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Boxing fans are ridiculous sometimes. Hes what 25? His resume includes wins against Lara, Cotto, Khan, Angulo, Mosley and Trout, along with a loss against Floyd. At 25. People really think hes ducking? Gtfo everyone knows he is going to fight GGG.


Honestly, it was Golovkin's fault that this Khan fight was made, but if Canelo doesn't let go of the catchweight nonsense, this fight might not get made. Canelo can come in at 155 lbs. if he wants, but he's forcing Golovkin to come down is utter nonsense. I absolutely hated it when Mayweather did it to Canelo. This is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


>


:lol: aware sucks.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah you are right, just one division, Canelo spared him from jumping two and going up to 160.


He'd have lost all support in his desire to drain GGG down to 155 had he forced Khan up to 160.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Honestly, it was Golovkin's fault that this Khan fight was made, but if Canelo doesn't let go of the catchweight nonsense, this fight might not get made. Canelo can come in at 155 lbs. if he wants, but he's forcing Golovkin to come down is utter nonsense. I absolutely hated it when Mayweather did it to Canelo. This is fucking ridiculous.


I'm not a fan of it myself, and I get that, but the fight is going to happen. Everyone knows its going to happen GGG has been a lot of talk but hasn't exactly pressed the issue with his choice of opponents either. Either way, it's going to happen, I just think people are so quick to say a fighter is ducking. If he hadn't fought Cotto they would have said he was ducking etc


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Boxing fans are ridiculous sometimes. Hes what 25? His resume includes wins against Lara, Cotto, Khan, Angulo, Mosley and Trout, along with a loss against Floyd. At 25. People really think hes ducking? Gtfo everyone knows he is going to fight GGG.


It's gonna happen, just not at 160. Probably 157.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing fans play favorites. Golovkin can fight Dominic Wades four times a year and they suck his dick, Canelo fights one gimme and he's hated. Hilarious


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Essentially the same Canelo who couldn't even wobble Miguel Cotto....


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Boxing fans play favorites. Golovkin can fight Dominic Wades four times a year and they suck his dick, Canelo fights one gimme and he's hated. Hilarious


But nobody wants to fight GGG though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I'm not a fan of it myself, and I get that, but the fight is going to happen. Everyone knows its going to happen GGG has been a lot of talk but hasn't exactly pressed the issue with his choice of opponents either. Either way, it's going to happen, I just think people are so quick to say a fighter is ducking. If he hadn't fought Cotto they would have said he was ducking etc


Well, when both sides don't want to compromise on the weight, especially when it's for a fucking 160 lb. title, it all falls on the guy making it difficult. As I said, we don't know if Canelo will compromise on the weight stipulation. If he doesn't and the fight doesn't get made, Canelo ducked. It's simple as that. Same with Walters ducking Lomachenko.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

steviebruno said:


> Essentially the same Canelo who couldn't even wobble Miguel Cotto....


I dont care what anyone says Cotto has a good chin, he took some bombs in that fight and didnt budge, im not sure if its the weight it what but Cotto was solid


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll just copy and paste what I wrote in the Brit forum as to why GGG beats Canelo...

Footwork - GGG. He cuts the ring off better and more importantly he fights better off the back foot. He throws good accurate 1-2s when moving out of close range and is effective both in close and on the outside.

Judgement of distance - GGG. He is more economical with his punching and rarely misses. Canelo misses and did so wildly tonight and Khan's speed is in his hands, not his footwork. All his footwork tonight was simply moving back after throwing a combo and simply by moving fairly swiftly backwards he made Canelo swing and miss. At any distance other than in close, GGG has a better judgement of space than Canelo.

Work rate - GGG. He throws more and he works more consistently throughout the full 3 minutes of each round.

Power - GGG easily and nothing really needs to be said on that.

Jab - GGG. It's cleaner and he uses it more.

Chin - equal.

Handspeed - Canelo has an edge but it's not a significant enough difference to make it a huge factor.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Well, when both sides don't want to compromise on the weight, especially when it's for a fucking 160 lb. title, it all falls on the guy making it difficult. As I said, we don't know if Canelo will compromise on the weight stipulation. If he doesn't and the fight doesn't get made, Canelo ducked. It's simple as that. Same with Walters ducking Lomachenko.


So anyone with a weak resume can call out the #1 draw and best at the division and if the other guy doesnt agree immediately hes ducking? Cmon man..


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Boxing fans play favorites. Golovkin can fight Dominic Wades four times a year and they suck his dick, Canelo fights one gimme and he's hated. Hilarious


Golovkin is seeking out a fight with Canela.

You have Canela who is avoiding the fight with the best in his division. Simple as that.

Therefore Golovkin wins support and Canelo loses it.

Simples


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Boxing fans play favorites. Golovkin can fight Dominic Wades four times a year and they suck his dick, Canelo fights one gimme and he's hated. Hilarious


Yep, dude just beat Cotto, people act like he's been ducking GGG his whole life.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> So anyone with a weak resume can call out the #1 draw and best at the division and if the other guy doesnt agree immediately hes ducking? Cmon man..


Uh, Golovkin is the #1 best middleweight in the world, and he's Canelo's MANDATORY. Yes, if Canelo doesn't agree to immediately fight his mandatory, like other champions have done, he's ducking.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Uh, Golovkin is the #1 best middleweight in the world, and he's Canelo's MANDATORY. Yes, if Canelo doesn't agree to immediately fight his mandatory, like other champions have done, he's ducking.


Lol my God man, hes gonna fight him next. They need to figure out a way to bet $ on this site.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Boxing fans play favorites. Golovkin can fight Dominic Wades four times a year and they suck his dick, Canelo fights one gimme and he's hated. Hilarious


Funny because Dominick Wade was Golovkin's mandatory. Golovkin fought him. Will Canelo fight his mandatory?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Canelo will fight GGG and beat him, I'll happily take bets on this fight. GGG will try and walk Canelo down and he'll play right into his game, good luck with that.

GGG has fought punching bags his entire career, not one opponent that is renowned for being defensively savvy. He has been able to hit all of his opponents regularly, he hasn't had to deal with elite head movement or footwork. He hit Lemeiux with everything but the kitchen sink and couldn't drop him, we're talking hard left hooks and counter right hands. He's not a one punch guy, he wears you down, and he'll find that much harder when he struggles to land.

I suppose we will see that when he eventually fights someone above fucking B level.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> So he had nothing to lose, then, and lost nothing. He sure as hell didn't _gain_ anything by getting brutally ko'd yet again, though.
> 
> And he only took the fight because he stood to lose more by losing to people in his own division.


I was saying this too. Khan took a big risk from a health point of view, but there was no risk involved to his career. He's still Garcia's mandatory. He's allowed to lose to Canelo at 155, but he can't lost to Garcia at 147 and especially Brook.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think it has to do with his shit, terrible stamina and fighting over more rounds. He plants his feet more, but when he was an amateur, he was more on his toes. I've only seen a handful of his amateur fights, though. Don't take my post like I've seen every fight, but I remember seeing him bouncing around a bit more in the ring as an amateur. Now, he looks a bit more flatfooted. Still, I can't wait to see him fight Murata.


That's exactly how he used to box, was rarely flat on his feet. Even when committing


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been saying this for ages, there's nothing 'win win' about getting brutally KO'd. 

Not only does it risk your health and future performances, but it's embarrassing. Khan hasn't gained shit from this, and he goes back into the WW division in a weaker position. Another KO now and he is done.

He should have fought Brook all along. That's a winnable fight for him. Same kind of money on the line and huge bragging rights and ego boost if he wins.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Khan was actually down on two judges cards 48-47, 49-46 - Glenn Trowbridge and Glen Feldmann and up 48-47 on the card of Adelaide Byrd.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

TFG said:


> I've been saying this for ages, there's nothing 'win win' about getting brutally KO'd.
> 
> Not only does it risk your health and future performances, but it's embarrassing. Khan hasn't gained shit from this, and he goes back into the WW division in a weaker position. Another KO now and he is done.
> 
> He should have fought Brook all along. That's a winnable fight for him. Same kind of money on the line and huge bragging rights and ego boost if he wins.


If I was Brook I would not fight Khan EVER Khant is a joke this fight was a joke and we all knew how it would end. Hope this is the last handout that Khant ever gets.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

TFG said:


> Canelo will fight GGG and beat him, I'll happily take bets on this fight. GGG will try and walk Canelo down and he'll play right into his game, good luck with that.
> 
> GGG has fought punching bags his entire career, not one opponent that is renowned for being defensively savvy. He has been able to hit all of his opponents regularly, he hasn't had to deal with elite head movement or footwork. He hit Lemeiux with everything but the kitchen sink and couldn't drop him, we're talking hard left hooks and counter right hands. He's not a one punch guy, he wears you down, and he'll find that much harder when he struggles to land.
> 
> I suppose we will see that when he eventually fights someone above fucking B level.


:rofl


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> If I was Brook I would not fight Khan EVER Khant is a joke this fight was a joke and we all knew how it would end. Hope this is the last handout that Khant ever gets.


Then you'd be an idiot.

Brook can pick up a great win in front of Wembley stadium and pocket a career high pay day in the process. He wants that fight desperately.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

TFG said:


> I've been saying this for ages, there's nothing 'win win' about getting brutally KO'd.
> 
> Not only does it risk your health and future performances, but it's embarrassing. Khan hasn't gained shit from this, and he goes back into the WW division in a weaker position. Another KO now and he is done.
> 
> He should have fought Brook all along. That's a winnable fight for him. Same kind of money on the line and huge bragging rights and ego boost if he wins.


Khan is checking out his career. His plan Big money fight>world titles


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

VinoVeritas said:


> :rofl


Care to enlighten me on what was incorrect about my post?

I look forward to the list of elite fighters GGG has fought.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Khan is checking out his career. His plan Big money fight>world titles


Khan isn't cashing out, he is genuinely deluded about his own abilities and has been for years.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think it has to do with his shit, terrible stamina and fighting over more rounds. He plants his feet more, but when he was an amateur, he was more on his toes. I've only seen a handful of his amateur fights, though. Don't take my post like I've seen every fight, but I remember seeing him bouncing around a bit more in the ring as an amateur. Now, he looks a bit more flatfooted. Still, I can't wait to see him fight Murata.


Bro watch some of his amateur fights, he fucking gasses in the second round even back in the ams, that boy's got some serious problems.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Care to enlighten me on what was incorrect about my post?
> 
> I look forward to the list of elite fighters GGG has fought.


We can only judge by the number of elite middleweights who made excuses and ducked him.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd have no problem if Khan had beaten Brook and beaten Thurman and wanted to make some cash while chasing a legacy, Luke Pacquiao when he fought Oscar. It seemed like a bridge too far bit he earned the benefit of the doubt. Khan was a fool and paid for his pride.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> We can only judge by the number of elite middleweights who made excuses and ducked him.


Thanks for clarifying that GGG hasn't fought a single fighter above B level.

He's a straight killer though yeah?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

TFG said:


> Khan isn't cashing out, he is genuinely deluded about his own abilities and has been for years.


Khan didnt put on all that weight for anything but a big pay day. He took the fight seriously, fair play to him but he only sogned for the money. It wasnt a winnable fight for Khan and I believe he knew he didnt have much chance of winning.

Khan will probably have an inbetween fight then take on Brook imo.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

well now the time ginger in your own words "dejemonos de mamadas" and sign the paperwork, or gtfo off the stage


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Or the skill. The guy had the opportunity of a lifetime in front of him and a 15 lb weight advantage to impose and decided to box Floyd Mayweather for 12 rounds. Who incidentally still stood right in front of him half the time anyway.
> 
> One of those paths involves having the fight at "156, 156 1/2" according to Bernard after the fight supposedly. The guy's on Chavez's heels for close and rather unconvincing fights with a past it Cotto, Austin Trout and Erislandy Lara, the most overrated fighter of the last 20 years according to some respected minds. Can you believe this utter horseshite @Zopilote? :rofl


Canelo almost never dominates. That's a fact. But what if he doesn't have to? Golovkin better punish him, I need to believe there's some justice in the world.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Canelo almost never dominates. That's a fact. But what if he doesn't have to? Golovkin better punish him, I need to believe there's some justice in the world.


You sound legitimately depressed tonight. :sad5


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You sound legitimately depressed tonight. :sad5


I've just never been impacted by a KO of a fighter so much. And that's considering the fact I thought Manny Pacquiao might have _died_ against JMM 4. One single punch laid out Khan like he's never been, and I was worried he wouldn't get up. I get that he dared to be great, but what if he was legitimately hurt? Who would be to blame? Anyone? Should the sport try harder to protect fighters from their own bravery? I don't have the answers, I just now which questions to ask. When this fight was signed my jaw dropped and it dropped a 2nd time when I saw Khan win 4 straight rounds against Canelo. When that one punch spelled his doom the first words out of my mouth were "This fight shouldn't have been made". I don't know if that's an overreaction or not, I'm still drunk. But it's an honest one.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl
> 
> What in the blazes are you on about bringing Julio into this again FFS? :-(
> 
> ...


Same.
Not big rounds for Khan but he won the first 4 with clean punching and Alvarez hitting fresh air.5 was a sign of what was to come with Khan looking heavy footed all of a sudden and Alvarez getting closer.
Cant see how the judges came to that scores but its a regular thing with Alvarez.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You sound legitimately depressed tonight. :sad5


I for sure was.

Having said that GGG beats Canelo pretty comfortable imo.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm going to be so sad if Canelo beats GGG. I favor GGG but I see a path for a Canelo victory. It just wouldn't be right.


That path is going to the judges.
As has been seen,anythings possible with Alvarez and cards.

Saying that,the Swiss judge at Pulev and Chisora last night was Sideshow Bob funny.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> When this fight was signed my jaw dropped and it dropped a 2nd time when I saw Khan win 4 straight rounds against Canelo.


The first time I saw the thread title that Canelo-Khan had been signed I thought I was dreaming.
Later on the day when I saw the thead again I realized it wasn't just a really strange dream :lol:

Boxing sometimes, or the judge that had Canelo up by 4.

It was a scary punch, but I think there have been scarier ones.
Not that that is any sort of justification for a fight that should not have been made.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Khan had boobs, but performed well, much respect for fighting the best, and always gives an interview 

Needs a break, then fight a soft touch 

Canelo needs to fight ggg


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

:lol:

caption this


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Looked like a fat welterweight vs middleweight


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> :lol:
> 
> caption this


Alvarez,"quick Kenny,i think ive killed the ******,better get rid of the body before they realise how much of a cherry pick this was."
Bayliss,"put him down Saul,i wantt to show everyone i can count to 10,well at least 6 and then ill call the fight off"


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Dat look when you KO someone from 2 divisions under you


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder if a peak JCC Sr could just outbox Canelo on the backfoot.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo was up by 4 rounds on the judges? Disgusting.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Paulie is fantastic at punditry, I'm glad he had this fall back after his career and considering someof the wars the ma has been in he talks really well.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Says a lot about this match when everyone is talking about how well Khan did and people are ignoring that Canelo won.

GGG vs Canelo will be GGG vs Lemiux all over again. That superb jab of GGG will make Canelo to realise what time it is.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> GGG isn't walking though Canelos punches like he does with other guys. Everyone will see soon enough. I stopped doubting Canelo long ago.


Yes he will. Canelo looks good KOing chinny guys like Kirkland and Khan but he couldn't put a dent in Cotto. You are under the illusion that Canelo is some kind of devastating puncher. He's not. I guarantee that Lemieux is a harder hitter. GGG will walk that boy down with the jab, break him down technically, trade with him, and outgun Canelo.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Canelo hits hard but he is accumulative puncher + very good counter puncher.
GGG will make Canelo look like he had a field day with strawberries with his jab.
When Canelos head is snapping back from the jab and the ginger shade is escaping his body and he achieves full paleness he will fold like the rest.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yes he will. Canelo looks good KOing chinny guys like Kirkland and Khan but he couldn't put a dent in Cotto. You are under the illusion that Canelo is some kind of devastating puncher. He's not. I guarantee that Lemieux is a harder hitter. GGG will walk that boy down with the jab, break him down technically, trade with him, and outgun Canelo.


Not just that, Canelo his punch output is so fucking shit.

Lemieux was fighting shit scared and tentative, and his he threw on average 40 punches a round which is Canelo's average.
How low will Canelo's punch stats be once somebody starts cracking left hooks to his liver?

Middleweight average is 55 punches per round, it's 42 for Canelo and 75 for Golovkin.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

by the way Hagler would Slice Canelo Up


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

No shit, Alvarez is literally a poor man's Hagler.
Shorten Marvin's arms, put 2 dumbbells on his legs, and prevent him from running/building stamina.
Then you just need an orange wig and some white paint and boom Hagler is now a ginger Mexican


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Golovkin disembowels Canelo. 

Main event was pretty much as expected but it was still enjoyable to watch Khan take the early rounds. 

Happy for Curtis Stevens. That big brazilian galoot had no idea what he was in for. Really hope Lemieux-Stevens gets made.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Golovkin disembowels Canelo.
> 
> Main event was pretty much as expected but it was still enjoyable to watch Khan take the early rounds.
> 
> Happy for Curtis Stevens. That big brazilian galoot had no idea what he was in for. Really hope Lemieux-Stevens gets made.


Curtis was the one who made me money last night.I jumped all over that 6/4 price.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Curtis was the one who made me money last night.I jumped all over that 6/4 price.


That is a solid play. I wouldn't have had the guts given Stevens' inactivity and never having seen the Brazilian.

Who ya got if Stevens and Lemieux meet up next?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Smirk said:


> That is a solid play. I wouldn't have had the guts given Stevens' inactivity and never having seen the Brazilian.
> 
> Who ya got if Stevens and Lemieux meet up next?


Now that's a little tougher mate.That kid last night hadn't been in with anyone to make me think his unbeaten record was a factor.

But even though I wouldn't be as confident,I'd think back to the GGG fight and if the price on Curtis was tasty,I'd have a nibble


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Now that's a little tougher mate.That kid last night hadn't been in with anyone to make me think his unbeaten record was a factor.
> 
> But even though I wouldn't be as confident,I'd think back to the GGG fight and if the price on Curtis was tasty,I'd have a nibble


Lemieux would have to be the favorite but Stevens is pretty effective at keeping a high guard, absorbing blows and getting off shots in between. Would be must see TV.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Lemieux would have to be the favorite but Stevens is pretty effective at keeping a high guard, absorbing blows and getting off shots in between. Would be must see TV.


Yeah,Lemiuex is much more hittable than GGG but he can take anyone out if he gets a clean shot.
But I'd still like Stevens without being too confident.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

nvs said:


> Says a lot about this match when everyone is talking about how well Khan did and people are ignoring that Canelo won.
> 
> GGG vs Canelo will be GGG vs Lemiux all over again. That superb jab of GGG will make Canelo to realise what time it is.


Cause Khan boxed the shit out of him, and he didn't do it running, he moved, but stayed in range most of the time, it was a horrid mismatch of size


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

So Khan moved around a lot, won a few rounds on speed, then took a nap around the middle of the fight when Canelo finally put the right hand home? So in other words the fight went exactly like everyone thought it would the very moment it was announced.

This whole affair is barely worth even talking about.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> by the way Hagler would Slice Canelo Up


:lol:

Almost embarrassing to even entertain a fight between the two. I suspect you well know this but just couldn't resist throwing it out there. It's well below Marvin.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Hagler would make 155


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Almost embarrassing to even entertain a fight between the two. I suspect you well know this but just couldn't resist throwing it out there. It's well below Marvin.


It's fucking.. _amazing _to me that Hagler and Canelo both hold/held the same lineal title.. It almost doesn't feel right??

Hagler would pull a Caveman Lee/ Sibson on him. it wouldn't be fair.

Khan-Canelo reminded me of Hagler-Leonard early on. It was weird. had the same bull-matador dynamic. except Khan has a glass chin.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Nah he's shit mate, strange noone wants to knock him off and get his belts. Easy money like you said.[/QUOTE]


Strike said:


> His record is not great but he has battered everyone he has fought and done so in style. He also smashed Bute as an amateur. But just as GGG has not fought many top tier fighters, Canelo has not fought many guys who are actual middles. Mosley started out as a lightweight, Cotto was a light-welter and then the two other best wins are Trout and Lara...who are not punchers. You can talk about what happens when GGG faces a top talent, but what happens when Canelo faces a top talent who is a puncher and a proper middleweight?
> 
> GGG is the better boxer too. Better footwork, better judgement of distance, better jab. Canelo has better head movement and faster hands but he doesn't throw as much as GGG either. GGG wins and wins well.


Well he has fought most of his career below Middleweight, so it makes sense that career Middleweight GGG has more wins at that weight.

It doesn't excuse the fact that at 25 year old, Canelo has already beaten multiple top tier fighters and has a much better resume. He's fought guys who were meant to be his kryptonite, the worst kind of opponents for him.He's proven himself against a number of different styles and beaten A level opposition. GGG has profited from a pretty pathetic Middleweight division, not his fault, but it is what it is, he gets credit for who beats, not who he could beat. He gets a lot of credit from me for destroying a lot of these guys and not carrying them, but he still hasn't fought anyone like a Lara or a Trout. Look through his resume and you see guys who stand and bang, there to be hit. No defensive specialists or specialist point scorers who can frustrate him - none at the top level anyway.

Canelo is definitely the better boxer, better head movement, better overall defense, better counter punching, better combinations , probably the best body puncher in the sport and a bit slicker and faster overall. GGG has better footwork, a better jab, better power and maybe a better chin, better stamina too. Canelo doesn't throw much because he fights guys who aren't their to be hit, of course GGG throws more when he has Lemeiux trying to KO him. Canelo has obliterated anyone who has tried to walk him down.

It's a close fight, but definitely winnable for Canelo. There's some fucking mongs on here like thehook who seem to think any idea of Canelo winning is laughable, which is fucking ridiculous considering who they have both fought.Fucking Munroe won rounds off GGG and people acting like he's going to walk through Canelo :lol: .


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

TFG said:


> Then you'd be an idiot.
> 
> Brook can pick up a great win in front of Wembley stadium and pocket a career high pay day in the process. He wants that fight desperately.


Your a prick what do I care what you think.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

TFG said:


> Well he has fought most of his career below Middleweight, so it makes sense that career Middleweight GGG has more wins at that weight.
> 
> It doesn't excuse the fact that at 25 year old, Canelo has already beaten multiple top tier fighters and has a much better resume. He's fought guys who were meant to be his kryptonite, the worst kind of opponents for him.He's proven himself against a number of different styles and beaten A level opposition. GGG has profited from a pretty pathetic Middleweight division, not his fault, but it is what it is, he gets credit for who beats, not who he could beat. He gets a lot of credit from me for destroying a lot of these guys and not carrying them, but he still hasn't fought anyone like a Lara or a Trout. Look through his resume and you see guys who stand and bang, there to be hit. No defensive specialists or specialist point scorers who can frustrate him - none at the top level anyway.
> 
> ...


The reason why Canelo has so many top names on his resume at such a young age is because he was signed to a big TV network in Mexico (which heavily promoted him) very early in his career, that made him a star in Mexico and therefore a star among Mexican Americans. This large ethnic following makes him a very lucrative opponent, that's why *everybody wants to fight him. *When everybody wants to fight you, you're supposed to have a lot of top names on your resume. Compare that to Golovkin's situation...

As for Canelo being "definitely the better boxer" or being "probably the best body puncher in the sport", I think these are delusional statements. He has faster hands but that's about it. He throws more counters than GGG because that's his style, but that doesn't mean he's better at it, GGG shows better timing in his counter jabs alone. Canelo has good head movement *in spurts*, but most of the time his head is pretty stationary. Canelo doesn't throw much even when he fights guys who are there to be hit, he's just the type of fighters who fight in explosive spurts. Best body puncher? No, GGG has a much bigger claim to that title. The fact that you don't see it speaks volumes.

That being said, I don't see Canelo getting demolished early. He's a good fighter and I think he would make it a competitive fight in the first few rounds and would have good moments here and there. I do see him getting overwhelmed and stopped eventually, not because he's a pushover but because GGG is that good.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Lemieux would have to be the favorite but Stevens is pretty effective at keeping a high guard, absorbing blows and getting off shots in between. Would be must see TV.


This is probably my most anticipated fight between two fighters who aren't top tier.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

To the guy saying Canelo is the best body puncher in the sport: you couldn't be more wrong. Saul isn't even the best MEXICAN body puncher today. You obviously haven't seen guys like Naoya Inoue, Juan Francisco Estrada, Roman Gonzalez, Vasyl Lomachenko, Leo Santa Cruz, ect, ect...All better body punchers than Canelo. Yes and you can also add Golovkin to that list.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

tommygun711 said:


> It's fucking.. _amazing _to me that Hagler and Canelo both hold/held the same lineal title.. It almost doesn't feel right??
> 
> Hagler would pull a Caveman Lee/ Sibson on him. it wouldn't be fair.
> 
> Khan-Canelo reminded me of Hagler-Leonard early on. It was weird. had the same bull-matador dynamic. except Khan has a glass chin.


That's because in your mind Hagler is 20 feet tall. You need to be a bit more objective.

PS: Lemieux vs Stevens would be a barn burner.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> That's because in your mind Hagler is 20 feet tall. You need to be a bit more objective.
> 
> PS: Lemieux vs Stevens would be a barn burner.


no its funny to me because canelo defended the title against amir khan


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Mushin said:


> The reason why Canelo has so many top names on his resume at such a young age is because he was signed to a big TV network in Mexico (which heavily promoted him) very early in his career, that made him a star in Mexico and therefore a star among Mexican Americans. This large ethnic following makes him a very lucrative opponent, that's why *everybody wants to fight him. *When everybody wants to fight you, you're supposed to have a lot of top names on your resume. Compare that to Golovkin's situation...
> 
> As for Canelo being "definitely the better boxer" or being "probably the best body puncher in the sport", I think these are delusional statements. He has faster hands but that's about it. He throws more counters than GGG because that's his style, but that doesn't mean he's better at it, GGG shows better timing in his counter jabs alone. Canelo has good head movement *in spurts*, but most of the time his head is pretty stationary. Canelo doesn't throw much even when he fights guys who are there to be hit, he's just the type of fighters who fight in explosive spurts. Best body puncher? No, GGG has a much bigger claim to that title. The fact that you don't see it speaks volumes.
> 
> That being said, I don't see Canelo getting demolished early. He's a good fighter and I think he would make it a competitive fight in the first few rounds and would have good moments here and there. I do see him getting overwhelmed and stopped eventually, not because he's a pushover but because GGG is that good.


Sounds like excuses, you don't need to make excuses for a good resume, it is what it is. GGG has had the chance to face a number of top guys, that's just a fact.

Why can't any GGG fans seem to accept that what you are able to against C level opposition is completely different than what you can do against an elite guy? There's levels to this. GGG is regarded as a great body puncher because he finished Matthew fucking Macklin with a body shot and dropped Lemeiux with one. Canelo is the better body puncher no question, and he's proven it against better opposition. His left hook counters to the body are brutal and he completely out performed Cotto in this department, a better body puncher than anyone GGG has fought, unquestionable. Canelo goes to the body all the time and is very accurate, he's much more consistent with his body attacks than GGG.

Your justification is brilliant, GGG is better but he just doesn't do it? :lol: What fucking use is that then. You can be the best body puncher in the sport but if you don't throw body shots regularly then what's the point? You're judged on how you perform, there's no pre determined attributes.

If you are genuinely arguing that GGG is a better counter puncher then you can just fuck off wasting my time. The infatuation with this man is fucking ridiculous.

Like I said before, GGG hasn't fought anyone who should cause him difficulty, no defensive specialists, no great point scorers, no one who can make him look bad and expose areas of his game. He's fighting guys like Murray, Lemeuix etc who are usually the ones closing off the ring. You all keep ignoring this point and riding straight over it which is fine, but don't pretend like what I'm saying isn't supported by evidence because it clearly is.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

tommygun711 said:


> no its funny to me because canelo defended the title against amir khan


And when Hagler was clearing out 160 do you imagine he never fought anyone he was heavily favored to beat?

Your rose-tinted goggles need a good polishing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> And when Hagler was clearing out 160 do you imagine he never fought anyone he was heavily favored to beat?
> 
> Your rose-tinted goggles need a good polishing.


:shitstir


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> And when Hagler was clearing out 160 do you imagine he never fought anyone he was heavily favored to beat?
> 
> Your rose-tinted goggles need a good polishing.


Not someone like amir Khan, at a catchweight

you need a reality check


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

tommygun711 said:


> Not someone like amir Khan, at a catchweight


But wait a minute. Isn't Khan supposed to be the smaller fighter?

Why would the 155lb contract agreement be a disadvantage for a career welter?


----------

